# neue Ausrüstung zum pilken



## Eller (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche mal einen kleinen Fachrat.
Ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder mit einer größeren Gruppe zum Dorschangeln auf die Ostsee. Wir starten von Fehmann und machen dann Tagestouren mit einem gemieteten Kutter. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine Angel geliehen. Meine Mitangler fanden diese ziemlich schlecht, abgenuddelt, leicht defekt... also schrottig.
Jedenfalls habe ich mich dazu entschieden mir eine eigene Pilkausrüstung zuzulegen.
Ich habe dieses Set im Internet gefunden:
*PENN Pilkrute Slammer Stik 272 Light Pilk mit Rolle Captiva II 5000 und Schnur*

der Preis von 140Euro scheint mir recht gut und entspricht auch meinem Budget.
Ich wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Rute und der Rolle?
Ich habe sie beide schon im Laden anschauen können. Die Rute finde ich richtig gut, bei der Rolle bin ich mir nicht sicher...
Vielleicht doch lieber die Penn Sargus 5000 oder die Penn FIERCE 5000???
Ich glaube man merkt, dass ich gerne mit Penn angel, oder...:k

Wie würdet Ihr denn entscheiden?
Grüße Stefan


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Hey Stefan, 

Die Rolle würde ich mir nicht kaufen ich hab eine 4000er Captiva zum Heringsangeln meiner meiung nach, wird sie das pilken nicht lange mitmachen. Da sie einfach zuviel plastik dran hat. Dann lieber die Sargus oder Firce. Zu der Rute kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich sie nicht in der Hand hatte. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Schau dir die 360er Slammer an... Und die overseas light 3 m 80-120 gr WG..

Wird mit Glück und ein wenig Suche ins Budget passen und Du bist Top ausgerüstet...


----------



## basstid (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

zanderman spricht war.


----------



## Eller (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Mhh... die Penn Overseas Light habe ich mir auch angeschaut, die war sogar zuerst meine erste Wahl, aber ich dachte es gibt keinen großen Unterschied zur Penn Slammer Stik Light Pilk, außer dass diese eben Wurfgewicht bis 140g hat, also fand ich diese besser...!?!?!?

Wenns auf der Ostsee mal etwas rauer wird sollte man doch auch einen etwas schwereren Pilker nutzen, und dann wäre doch die Overseas Light schnell an der Grenze, oder?
Wir fahren immer sehr spät auf die Ostsee, dieses Jahr wieder Ende November in den Dezember hinein.
Ich habe fast nur 100g-Pilker (wurde mir letztes Jahr von einem Angelbekannten so geraten). Was sollte ich denn da auf jeden Fall noch mit haben?

Zandermann, du nennst die 3m-Rute... Wie gesagt, ich war erst einmal pilken, und da hatte ich eine 2,7m-Rute. Ich fand die Länge eigentlich recht gut. Da ich 1,9m groß bin macht die entsprechende Armlänge den Rest. ;-)
Ich habe so gedacht, die 30cm machen den Kohl nicht fett, und als Anfänger ist vielleicht die etwas kürzere Variante besser geeigntet...
Aber um genau solche Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen bin ich ja hier, dafür schonmal ein Danke im voraus!


----------



## Nordberg100 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



basstid schrieb:


> zanderman spricht war.


Aber so was von wahr. Und mit der Slammer hast Du über Jahre eine 1a Rolle.


----------



## Eller (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Also sind die Penn Sargus 5000 oder die Penn FIERCE 5000 dafür nicht zu empfehlen? Wie gesagt, mehr als eine Woche pro Jahr kommt die Angel nicht zum Einsatz, und preislich sind diese beiden Rollen atraktiver...

Und welche Rute ist nun besser?


----------



## Harrie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Slammer/Sargus 

Die Slammer ist eine sehr robuste Rolle mit einer super Bremse.

Die Sargus ist moderner und hat eine höhere Übersetzung.

Ich kann dir beide empfehlen Slammer 360 sowie Sargus 5000,da ich sie selber aufem Kutter fische.
Für die Ostsee reicht die Slammer 360,die Sargus ist ne ecke schwerer.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Hey, 

Doch klar sind die beiden Rollen zu empfehlen. Die Slammer ist ein Arbeitstier vom Laufverhalten aber nicht sogut wie die Sargus oder Fierce. Die Penn Oversea rute hatte ich mal in der Hand sie ist nicht schlecht, mir persönlich aber ein bisschen zuweich. 3,00m und 100-120g wurfgewicht sollte sie schon haben. Damit kannst du auch schwere Pilker fischen du solltest sie zwar nicht mehr werfen volldurchziehen meinte ich unterhand würfe gehen auch noch. Ich benutze zum Pilken eine Shimano Antares BX 300XH, gefischt habe ich sie mit 120g pilker. Was auch das meiste war was ich gebraucht habe in der Ostsee, meistens fische ich mit 70-75g Pilkern. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Eller (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Mhh.. hab mal ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert... ich tendiere jetzt zu der Sargus 5000 oder der FIERCE 5000...!?!?

Hat jemand auch eine Meinung zu den 2 Ruten?


----------



## Eller (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Was haltet Ihr von dem Angebot: klick


----------



## Franky D (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



EbbeNorris schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem Angebot: klick


 
lässt sich nicht öffnen der link


----------



## Eller (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

upps... 2. Versuch:      Klick


----------



## Eller (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

...Ich würde mich immernoch über ein paar Meinungen zur Rute freuen. Abgesehen zu den Meinungen zu den Rollen ;-)

Ich habe gestern Schnur gekauft (hab mich zwar noch nicht für für eine Rute und Rolle entschieden, aber die Vorfreude ließ mir keine Wahl...) 
Und zwar: Spiderwire Stealth Code red 0.17


----------



## andriftpilker (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Bei der Rolle kann ich Dir nicht wirklich was sagen. Ich habe einige DAM Dura als Gastgeschirr für Freunde, die mich auf den Kutter begleiten. Die Dinger sind echt mal geeignet nicht sofort zu knarzen oder nach zwei Jahren aufgrund irgendeines geplanten Defektes eines Weichteils kurz nach Garantieablaufs aufzugeben. Ich verwende 40er oder 50er. Aktuell ist hier eine FD mit 60 http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Quick-Du...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item19d4869abe 

Grüße

Peter


----------



## zanderman111 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Bist ja immer noch nicht fündig geworden... die Rolle ist net der Brüller... Zu viel Gewicht... Und die Eierlegemdewollmilchsau gibt es eh nicht... Weiter so...


----------



## zanderman111 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Und die Slammer kostet 53 im Netz, ohne großartigem Gesuche...


----------



## Eller (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

naja, nicht fündig geworden würd ich nicht sagen... die Entscheidung ist nur noch nicht ganz gefallen, besonders was die Rute angeht. Scheint niemand etwas sagen zu können... Schade.
Ja, und die Rolle... die Slammer ist gut, das glaube ich euch, aber ehrlich gesagt (das mag jetzt ein bisschen albern klingen - ist aber so...), die ist mir ein bisschen zu goldig... sorry, aber das ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Deswegen dachte ich auch als A1lternative die Sargus 5000 oder die Fierce 5000. Weil es ja eben die Eierlegemdewollmilchsau nicht gibt...
Slammer 365g
Fierce    539g
Sargus   679g

ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied... ich dachte aber schon, dass selbst die Sargus noch geht, und somit die Fierce erstrecht...Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch nen fetten Klopper, so ein bisschen körperliche Anstrengung darf ja auch ruhig dabei sein...


----------



## Eller (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

also wenn "zu schwer" der einzige Grund ist die Rolle nicht zu nehmen und ihr sonst sagt super... dann kommt die ran!


----------



## Harrie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Hi
Ebbenoris

Nimm die Sargus ,machste keinen Fehler mit,ich fische sie auch (hatte ich ja schon geschrieben) und als Rute schau dir mal die Balzer Magna Magic Gold Pilk an,kriegst du für ca. 40-50,-€,tolle Rute bei der man jeden Zupfer spührt.


----------



## zanderman111 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Ich Kling mich hier raus... Evtl. Sieht man sich ja mal an Bord...


----------



## lausi97 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Frage:Warum ne 5000 Größe?

Ich fische ne 4000 Fierce und Sargus(auch in Norge),sind beides Toprollen und reichen allemal.Zum gewicht sag ich jetztmal nix,obwohl,je leichter die Kombo,desto weniger anstrengend das Angeln:q.

|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Wenn`s denn ne Penn sein muß!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-ANGEBOT-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item5d2fa8b5ab


----------



## Merlinrs (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Ich finde es immer lustig was hier für Ruten und Rollen für die Ostsee empfohlen werden. Was erwartet ihr für Fische ? Wozu braucht man eine Heavy Pilk Rute? Ich würde das Gerät so leicht wie möglich, und so stabil wie nötig wählen. Ich Fische eine Sportex Carat Spin Wg 65 Gramm dazu eine Penn Sargus 3000 die wird mit jeden Fisch fertig ohne das nach einigen Stunden der Arm abfällt. Auch kann ich nicht verstehen das man mit Pilker die schwerer als 100Gramm sind angelt. Ich nutze in der Regel 40-75Gramm nur bei extremen Wind ein 100 Gramm Pilker.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Höheres WG heißt nicht zwingend schwerere Rute.
Bestes Beispiele Balzer Baltic Sea 165. Gefühlt mit Sicherheit leichter als deine Spotex, und trotzdem bis ca. 125 gr. WG (und gut fischbar).
Dazu ne ABU Sorön STX 40 mit 300 gr. und fertif ist die perfekte Light-Pilk Combo die auch mit jedem größeren Dorsch fertig wird.


----------



## lausi97 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer lustig was hier für Ruten und Rollen für die Ostsee empfohlen werden. Was erwartet ihr für Fische ? Wozu braucht man eine Heavy Pilk Rute? Ich würde das Gerät so leicht wie möglich, und so stabil wie nötig wählen. Ich Fische eine Sportex Carat Spin Wg 65 Gramm dazu eine Penn Sargus 3000 die wird mit jeden Fisch fertig ohne das nach einigen Stunden der Arm abfällt. Auch kann ich nicht verstehen das man mit Pilker die schwerer als 100Gramm sind angelt. Ich nutze in der Regel 40-75Gramm nur bei extremen Wind ein 100 Gramm Pilker.




Dann hättest du bei unserer Boarditour im August ja garnich angeln können,da mussten es teilweise 150-200gr sein um überhaupt Grundkontakt zu haben.


----------



## Franky D (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer lustig was hier für Ruten und Rollen für die Ostsee empfohlen werden. Was erwartet ihr für Fische ? Wozu braucht man eine Heavy Pilk Rute? Ich würde das Gerät so leicht wie möglich, und so stabil wie nötig wählen. Ich Fische eine Sportex Carat Spin Wg 65 Gramm dazu eine Penn Sargus 3000 die wird mit jeden Fisch fertig ohne das nach einigen Stunden der Arm abfällt. Auch kann ich nicht verstehen das man mit Pilker die schwerer als 100Gramm sind angelt. Ich nutze in der Regel 40-75Gramm nur bei extremen Wind ein 100 Gramm Pilker.


 
Kommt eben auch immer auf die Jahreszeit die Verwendeten Köder und die Angelmethode und die größe des schiffes an!

Wenn jemand nicht 10ruten mitschleppen möchte und neben dem pilken auch mal jiggen möchte dann brauchst du eine schwerere rute,
klar macht es spaß feine ruten zu fischen ich möchte dich aber mal auffem Kutter sehen wenn du bereits seit längerem einen größeren Fisch drillst und diesen erst langsam hoch bringst aber die drift bereits zu ende ist und der kapitän umsetzen will weil bei den anderen nichts mehr hoch kommt das erfreut den rest bestimmt|krach:

ich selbst habe in der Regel mindestens drei Ruten auf dem Kutter dabei eine leichte Shimano XH eine etwas schwerere für höhere Ködergewichte und eine Quantum World champion SUper Jig zum Jiggen.

und was Welsfänger aufgeführt hat muss auch bedacht werden nicht jeden Rute fällt gleich aus!
vom kleinboot sieht das ganze dann wieder anderst aus ;-)


----------



## thomas19 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Hallo Leute,
ich fische auf den Kuttern mit einer Sorön SX 60(Rolle) an einer Penn Charisma(Rute) 2,74 m Länge u. 50-190g WG. Als Schnur verwende ich die Snyper 0,15 mm von Spro in gelb. Man könnte auch mit einer 3,00 m langen Penn Charisma fischen, bringt wohl noch ein paar Meter Wurfweite. Die 2,74 m-Rute ist dafür handlicher, vor Allem, wenn man doch mal mit einem Kleinboot mitfahren sollte. Die Wahl des richtigen Pilker-Gewichts ist auch durchaus wichtig. Ich hab immer ein paar schnellsinkende mit 80g u. 100g dabei z.B. Blitz Kiel u. ein paar langsamer sinkende in 75g z.B. Blitz Danmark. Bei stark verkrautetem Grund kann ein Gummifisch am 50g o. 60g Jig-Kopf die erste Wahl sein. Falls es mal an die 27m-Stelle vor Fehmarn geht, ja dann muß man halt noch ein paar schnells. Pilker mit 120g - 200g dabei haben o. ein 2er Twister-Vorfach mit einem 180g-Birnenblei.  
Petri
thomas19


----------



## micha_2 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

ich fische sehr oft meine grauvell texnos heavy spin. dan kann ich locker noch nen 150g pilker schmeissen, habe aber durch die sensible spitze auch noch gefühl mit nen 40g pilker. 
@merlinrs dann bist du wirklich nur nen schönwetter angler. hab nach einem gewitter bei tonne 5 im tshirt mit 200g geangelt. da hättest mit deinen 100g irgendwo im mittelwasser hornis jagen können.
ein anfänger muss doch erstmal gefühl für die janze materie bekommen und da is meiner ansicht nach ne rute bis 180g schon geeignet ich weiß nich was ihr für stöker habt, aber moderne ruten in dieser wg-lage kann mann ohne bedenken den ganzen tag fischen.


----------



## Eller (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Hallo Leute, Also am Wochenende war ja unser Angelausflug auf der MS Südwind...

(dazu würde ich gerne näher berichten! Mal schauen wo der richtige Platz dafür hier im Forum ist. Nur soviel: es war krass... alljährlich sind wir eine Gruppe von 15-25 Leuten, die Freitag Mittag an die Küste fahren, das ganze Wochenede einen Kutter mieten, wo auch min. ein Teil schlafen kann und wo man gemütlich am Abend noch mit der Gruppe ein paar Bierchen trinken kann. Und dann Samstag früh und Sonntag früh ohne andere Leute auf die Ostsee fährt um Dorsche zu angeln - _*HAT JEMAND ALTERNATIVEN ZUR MS SÜDWIND?*_ - Ich würde mich sehr, sehr über Ideen freuen!)

... ich habe mir jedenfalls die Penn slammer stik light pilk und die Penn Fierce 5000 gekauft.

Mit der Rolle war ich sehr zufrieden, die 4000er hätte genause gereicht, aber bei ebay hat die genauso viel gekostet wie die 5000er, also habe ich diese genommen. Die Rute fande ich auch sehr gut, man hat einen sehr guten Köderkontakt. Und wenn man als greenhorn den unter den besten 5 Fängern ist, hat scheinbar auch die Technik gepasst.
Leider konnten beide nicht auf Härtefälle getestet werden, zum einen war die See so ruhig wie ein Teich, auch die gefangen Fische waren teilweise nicht mal maßig, ich habe fast die Hälfte wieder zurück werfen müssen. Das Bissverhalten war allgemein wirklich sehr schlecht.
Aber wir hatten Spaß!


----------



## Franky D (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Eller schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Also am Wochenende war ja unser Angelausflug auf der MS Südwind...
> 
> (dazu würde ich gerne näher berichten! Mal schauen wo der richtige Platz dafür hier im Forum ist. Nur soviel: es war krass... alljährlich sind wir eine Gruppe von 15-25 Leuten, die Freitag Mittag an die Küste fahren, das ganze Wochenede einen Kutter mieten, wo auch min. ein Teil schlafen kann und wo man gemütlich am Abend noch mit der Gruppe ein paar Bierchen trinken kann. Und dann Samstag früh und Sonntag früh ohne andere Leute auf die Ostsee fährt um Dorsche zu angeln - _*HAT JEMAND ALTERNATIVEN ZUR MS SÜDWIND?*_ - Ich würde mich sehr, sehr über Ideen freuen!)
> 
> ...


 
das freut mich wenn du für dich eine passende kombo gefunden hast#6

zum bericht schreiben eignet sich hierfür das unterforum boots und kutterangeln bin schon auf dein bericht gespannt


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

also wenn du im winter von fehmarn aus mit einem kutter raufährst kann ich die laut meiner erfahrung nur sagen...vergidd das ganze ultr-leicht getue....weil...

ich fahre jedes jahr mit einer ganzen truppe erfahrener leute schon seit jahren mit der südwind raus.
ich habe schon soooo oft gesehen, das da leute mit einer rute stehen, die ich zum zanderangeln nehmen würde....
das muß man mal gesehen haben, wie verzweifelt die dann sind, wenn denen dann mal ein 20pfd+ (und genau die sind im witer da) einsteigt und die dem dann bei mäßiger drift nichts entgegenzusetzen haben... 
wenn die noch größer sind oder starke drift hersch, bekommen die den dann nicht hoch, oder erst je nach driftrichtung 200m hinterm boot oder der fisch kommt auf der anderen seite des kutters hoch...
die selben ultra leit angler stehen dann auch bei durchschnittlichen dörschchen mit schweiß auf der stirn neben einem und schreien sich die seele nach den gaff aus dem leib, weil man mit so einem stöckchen (erst recht bei 3m länge) dann mal nicht eben denn fisch mit einem satz über die reling heben kann. oder man greift in die ultra leichte geflochtene und schneidet sich noch richtig schön die nassen, aufgeweichten finger auf.
im witer wird auf fehmarn recht tief geangelt...25m und mehr...
je nach wind und strömung braucht man dann zischen 125g und 150g...im extrem auch mal 200g, was schon mal etwas über das nötige wurfgewicht der rute aussagt.
die frage ist nun....möchte man ultraleicht angeln oder lieber fische fangen???

also ich fische nach jahren, in denen ich es auch anders gemacht habe und ich eines besseren belehren lassen habe ausschließlich ...

kurze "boot"sruten (2,10-2.40m) mit einem "realen" (nicht nur aufgedrucktem) wg von 100-"200"g und einem kräftigen rückrad im unteren bis mittlerem teil...weil...

1.besseres händling (ohne dem nachbarn mit der rutenspitze ein  auge  auzustechen

2.der zugewinn an wurfweite durch längere ruten auf dem kutter wenn überhaupt nur eine untergeordnete rolle spielt (hat schließlich einen grund, warum der gute kapitän plötzlich voll auf die bremse tritt...genau...wir stehen über den fischen)

3.kleine und mittlere dorsche können super ohne gaff und der damit verbundenen wartezeit (während die anderen fangen....wir stehen bzw standen ja über dem fisch)

4. man kann besser von "unten" werfen (ohne die nachbarn zu gefärden)

5. kürzere ruten sind gut _ausbalanciert und lassen sich ermüdungsfrei fischen (hebelgesetz)

6.haben aufgrund ihrer meist dickeren blanks (durch geringe länge trotzdem schön leicht) genug power um auch "große" dorsch bei "starker" drift vom grund zu pumpen

....7.....8....9...|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:usw usw.


zur rolle...

ich pers. bevorzuge metallrollen ab 5000er/6000er (bei der slammer 460er) größe ....weil...

1.die besagten 150g pilker bei jedem anreißen der pilkers immmer wieder baaaam baaaam auf das getriebe klatschen und die größeren getrieb das einfach besser wegstecken.

2. sie oft eine kleinere übersetzung habenund dadurch mehr kraft, aber durch die größere spule trotzdem einen hohen schnureinzug haben. (ausnahme z.b. stella und twin power sw, die sind hoch übersetzt haben aber trotzdem power)

3. die größeren spuhlen auch großere bremsscheiben haben, mit dem daraus resultierendem bremsverhalten

4. die dickeren achsen haben

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:usw....usw.

beispiele:

Penn: slammer / sargus / __ atlantis

_Ryoby/spro: applause/blue arc, zalt arc, arctica

shimano: twin power sw, biomaster

Quantum: Cabo, boca


|gutenach


----------



## Dakarangus (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Das waren interessante und ausführliche Antworten, also als Meeres-Neuling liest sich das so, dass ich am besten zwei Ruten mit auf den Kutter nehme was?

1. schwere Spinnrute mit echten 120g WG und Penn Slammer 360 und

2. Mittlere Pilkrute mit rund 200g, 250g WG und Penn Slammer 460

Ich möchte beide Combos mit 0,15er Powerpro fischen, auf die Slammer 360 -275m und auf die Slammer 460 -450m


----------



## Skizzza (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Lass dir lieber ne Unterfütterung aus Mono auf die Rollen spulen, du brauchst niemals 1/4 km geflochtene auf der ostsee. Spart ordentlich geld. 

Zu dem ganzen groben zeug sag ich mal nix oO


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

schau einfach auf wind und strömung....gerade im winter wirst du dann nur eine mitnehmen müssen.
zur schnur... würde zur 19er power pro raten und die spule solltest du mit mono unterfüttern, damit du nicht so viel teurer geflochtene brauchst, sonst ist die schnur teurer als die rolle|supergri.


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

grob würde ich das nicht nennen....wohl eher angepasst....wenn man die jahreszeit, das vorkommen an großen dorschen zu dieser jahreszeit, das wetter zu dieser jahreszeit, sowie die angeltiefe zu dieser jahreszeit und die damit verbundenen ködergewichte bedenkt.

o.k., im frühjahr/sommer im flachen (15m) geangelt wird, wenn total ententeich ist, dann angel ich auch anders. aber nicht im winter vor fehmarn


----------



## Raubfisch (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Ich weiß nicht warum hier so "grobe ausrüstung" vorgeschlagen wird, ein rotauge am ankertau festgemachten besenstiel macht ja auch nicht unbedingt laune. 4000er rolle, 40 - 100gr rute, 15er powerpro wäre mein vorschlag - also im prinzip kannst du deine hechtausrüstung nehmen.


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

sorry, aber jetzt echt mal ne....
habt ihr schon mal im winter vor fehmarn in über 30 m tiefe geangelt und bei ordentlich drift nen dorsch von über 10 kg gefangen??? wenn ja wie lange habt ihr den kutter aufgehalten?|rolleyes
...und jetzt komm mir bitte keiner mit "das ist halt können" (erst recht nicht, weil er anfänger ist)


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

wallerwoller
ich stimme Dir in vielem zu, fast glaube ich 100 %;
daher zu meinem Verständnis :
hebts Du kleinere ( was immer klein sein möge) mit der Rute an Bord?
Gruß A.


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

was habt ihr denn für hechtruten???
bei einer rute mit bis"""maximal"""200g, liegt das ideale gut zu fischende und zu werfende ködergewicht bei 125 - 150g, jeh nach hersteller und material. es hift doch nicht wenn man (gerade er als anfänger) bei starker drift (gerade im winter und ü30m tiefe) die rute schon vom erforderlichen pilkergewicht bis in die mitte krumm ist#q


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

ja, wenn sie gut hängen tue ich das....wenn jeder minni gegafft wird wär nicht so toll mit zürücksetzen ne
hab auch keinen bock 10 min aufs gaff zu warten während wir über dem schwarm wegdriften


----------



## Raubfisch (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Da ich in ostholstein wohne und schon das eine oder andere mal mit dem kutter unterwegs war kann ich ganz klar sagen - JA, habe/war ich!

Ich lass es hier aber lieber einfach mal sein. #h

Vermutlich wären manche am liebsten mit wassergekühlen rollen und kampfgurt/fightingbelt auf der ostsee unterwegs, weil man da ja andauernd 10kg drosche fängt und überhaupt noch viel größere fische. #q


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Das mit dem Winterangeln ist auch so eine sache näher gehe ich da mal jetzt nicht drauf ein...

Im normalfall langt eine gute hechtspinnausrüstung und mit ausbalanciert oder nicht das merke ich vorher beim einkaufen wenn ich mehrere stöcke in die hand nehme und die verwendete rolle mal zur probe ranschraub ;-)

bessres handling oder werfen hatt definitiv die längere rute vorteile siehe pendelwurf oder überkopf durch die länge genug abstand zu den köpfen vom rest, 

klarer vorteil wenns ins falche geht dann musst du weiter werfen da der kutter eine enorme scheuchwirkung hat edit längere rute von vorteil ;-)

gegen das einschneiden der geflochtenen hilft es einfach 3-4m 0,35er mono vorzuschalten hat auch wieder mehrere vorteile handlandung kein problem da nicht einschneidet und wirkung als schockdämpfer bei heftigen kopfstößen so das das risiko des ausschlitzens minimiert wird.

zuguter letzt sei noch gesgat ich hatte bisher nie probleme in egal welcher situation ich angeln war einen fisch vom kutter nicht kontrolieren zu können gut ich gehe auch nicht im winter fischen
dafür hatte ich viel mehr spaß beim drillen als wenn ich den fisch nur monoton an schwerem gerät hochkurbel

by the way die richtig großen auf die ihrs im winter scheinbar abgesehen habt wirst du auch nicht mit deiner ausrüstung halten die maschieren dir auch erstmal weg ansonsten ist die gefahr des ausschlitzens zu groß wenn du voll dagegen hälst dafür habe ich es zu oft gehört das die kapitäne dem fisch einige zeit hinterherfahren mussten bis er gelandet wurde

ich persönlich gehe nur in der zeit von mai bis september zum kutterangeln aber jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden wann er rausfährt und sich den bedingungen anpassen hier können nur empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden und jeder muss letztlich für sich selbst entscheiden wie und wann er mit welchem gerät von wo dem dorsch nachstellt ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

ne um's Gaffen gehts nicht.
Nur, wenn Dir beim rausheben der Haken ausschlitzt, fliegt Dir der Pilker oder was auch immer aufgrund der Rutenspannung um die Ohren oder schlimmer.
Je nach Bordhöhe  ein 0,70 Vorfach und du kannst die "kleinen an der Schnur heben - ohne Rutenspannung- und gegebenenfalls zurück befördern
Gruß A.


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

wenn ich auf hecht und zander angel, benutze ich ja auch bei strömung keine rute mit 50g wg wenn ich 30 g bleiköpe +ca 10g gummifisch verwende oder?


----------



## shR!mp (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Ich finde grade am Anfang sollet  weder zu schwer noch zu leicht gefischt werden:

Die Hechtrute mag vom Boot aus oder bei Ententeich gut zu gebrauchen sein aber auf dem Kutter bracuht man doch mal 120gr Pilker bzw muss eine Rute haben die genügend Rückrad zum Pumpen hat, da wäre eine Hechtrute (zumindest so wie ich sie nutze) doch recht schnell überfordert.
Das konnte ich grade wieder feststellen als ich am Wochenende vor Rügen als Zweitrute meine Hechtrute mit ner Abu 5000 mit genommen hatte.

Wenn man jedoch gleich eine Pilk/Bootsrute mit 200 oder 250gr mitnimmt dann wird man in der Regel wenig Spass und z.T auch kein gutes Ködergefühl haben.
Klar macht sowas bei viel Strömung oder Tiefem Wasser Sinn und in Dänemark (kleiner Belt) hatte ich auch gerne ne Rute um 15lbs mit Multirolle im Einsatz mit der man Pilker ab 150 gr bis 250/300gr fischen kann (Mit der gleichen Kombi konnte ich in Norwegen dann auch einen 25pfund Dorsch aus 110m Tiefe hochpumpen)

Das sind halt eher Speziallösungen die in manchen Fällen gut zu gebrauchen sind in anderen ebend nicht.

Wer jedoch vielseitig sein will und erstmal nur eine Rute braucht ist wohl am besten mit einer Rute mit realen 120gr WG beraten: Die Ruten sind in der Regel fein genug um 70gr Pilker zu fischen und dabei guten Köderkontakt zu halten können aber ebend auch mal 120 gr Pilker werfen bzw 150/170 gr Pilker noch vertikal unterm Boot fischen 
Und dazu dann eine robuste 4000er oder 5000er Rolle die macht das auch Alles mit wobei natürlich die 5000er noch mehr Reserven hat.

Ich fische als ebend solche Kombi eine Penn Charisma Sensopilk mit 190gr (realistisch 130gr) WG und eine Slammer 360. Die Rute ist leicht, ausgewogen und hat genügend Rückrad um auch größere Dorsche bei Drift zu Pumpen (sogar in Norwegen)
andererseits ist die Spitze sensibel genug um ebend auch noch 30-40gr Blinker zu werfen und ordentlich zu führen (ich hab die Rute ne Zeit lang gerne auf hecht gefischt ....nehme aber normal eher parabolischere Ruten die dann halt nicht so gut zum Pilken sind)


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> wenn ich auf hecht und zander angel, benutze ich ja auch bei strömung keine rute mit 50g wg wenn ich 30 g bleiköpe +ca 10g gummifisch verwende oder?


 

nö aber eine XH Rute mit bis 100gr WG ;-)


----------



## wallerwoller (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

und wie schwer sind deine köder dann????


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

-125gr alles noch gut fischbar wirds schwerer jigge ich nur noch und dann kanns schonmal bis 200-250gr gehen wobei ich dann auch eine world champion super jig fische normal fische ich zwischen 35-85gr mehr ist auch nicht nötig wenn man mit feinem gerät und ohne tannenbaumvorfach fischt dann geht das ohne probleme auch bei stärkerer drift


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne um's Gaffen gehts nicht.
> Nur, wenn Dir beim rausheben der Haken ausschlitzt, fliegt Dir der Pilker oder was auch immer aufgrund der Rutenspannung um die Ohren oder schlimmer.
> Je nach Bordhöhe ein 0,70 Vorfach und du kannst die "kleinen an der Schnur heben - ohne Rutenspannung- und gegebenenfalls zurück befördern
> Gruß A.


 
bei nem 70er vorfach brauchst du dich nicht wundern dass dir die strömung die leichteren pilker wegtreibt ;-)


----------



## elbetaler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Sehr interessant, euch zuzuhören!
@Franky, schade, dass du bei der 1.Boardie-Kuttertour (Hlgfn.) nicht dabei sein konntest. Da wären wir wohl mit skizzza, Rolf, lausi und den anderen, garnicht mehr aus der Fachsimpelei rausgekommen!....
Und, du kannst doch ruhig deine Vermutung äussern, dass die besagten Winterdorsche die LAICHDORSCHE sind. Das für diese Angelei beschriebene Gerät ist dafür sehr gut geeignet! .... In diesem Zusammenhang fallen mir die Züchtigungsstöcke ein, mit denen früher freche Schüler was gehörig auf die Finger bekommen haben.
@Franky, ich stelle mich auf deine Seite. Wobei ich eigentlich das Jahr an der Ostsee ohne monatelangen Pausen durchangele, also Kutter, Boot, BB, Wathose (vom Strand). Dafür ist´s dort einfach zu geil. Sieh mal, ab 15.12. ist an unserer Küste die Mefo frei (MV). Gib dir einen Ruck und tue dir das doch auch mal an. Unvergessliche Stunden, Begegnungen mit Gleichgesinnten und die herrliche Seeluft...
....und die DRIIIIIIIIIILL´S....!

Achso, bin bissel ins Schwärmen gekommen. Habe festgestellt, dass die Pilkerei im Winter mit härteren Stöcken und monofiler Schnur (Frost/Eisbildung) mehr Spass bringt. Und, die Bisse spürt man auch an Mono - versprochen. Die harte Aktion der Rute kompensiert gewissermaßen die Schnurdehnung, sodass man den Pilker verführerisch anbieten kann.


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## lausi97 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, euch zuzuhören!
> @Franky, schade, dass du bei der 1.Boardie-Kuttertour (Hlgfn.) nicht dabei sein konntest. Da wären wir wohl mit skizzza, Rolf, lausi und den anderen, garnicht mehr aus der Fachsimpelei rausgekommen!....
> Und, du kannst doch ruhig deine Vermutung äussern, dass die besagten Winterdorsche die LAICHDORSCHE sind. Das für diese Angelei beschriebene Gerät ist dafür sehr gut geeignet! .... In diesem Zusammenhang fallen mir die Züchtigungsstöcke ein, mit denen früher freche Schüler was gehörig auf die Finger bekommen haben.
> @Franky, ich stelle mich auf deine Seite. Wobei ich eigentlich das Jahr an der Ostsee ohne monatelangen Pausen durchangele, also Kutter, Boot, BB, Wathose (vom Strand). Dafür ist´s dort einfach zu geil. Sieh mal, ab 15.12. ist an unserer Küste die Mefo frei (MV). Gib dir einen Ruck und tue dir das doch auch mal an. Unvergessliche Stunden, Begegnungen mit Gleichgesinnten und die herrliche Seeluft...
> ...



Hi elbetaler,

absatz 1.: garantiert und der letzte Satz traumhaft|supergri
absatz 3.: iss nich dein ernst oder,war doch Ironie|kopfkrat

und der zkizza hat mit sein fein Rütchen auf der zweiten Tour gezeigt,das auch nen knapp 90er null Prob`s bereitet,eher sein gequassel


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, euch zuzuhören!
> @Franky, schade, dass du bei der 1.Boardie-Kuttertour (Hlgfn.) nicht dabei sein konntest. Da wären wir wohl mit skizzza, Rolf, lausi und den anderen, garnicht mehr aus der Fachsimpelei rausgekommen!....
> Und, du kannst doch ruhig deine Vermutung äussern, dass die besagten Winterdorsche die LAICHDORSCHE sind. Das für diese Angelei beschriebene Gerät ist dafür sehr gut geeignet! .... In diesem Zusammenhang fallen mir die Züchtigungsstöcke ein, mit denen früher freche Schüler was gehörig auf die Finger bekommen haben.
> @Franky, ich stelle mich auf deine Seite. Wobei ich eigentlich das Jahr an der Ostsee ohne monatelangen Pausen durchangele, also Kutter, Boot, BB, Wathose (vom Strand). Dafür ist´s dort einfach zu geil. Sieh mal, ab 15.12. ist an unserer Küste die Mefo frei (MV). Gib dir einen Ruck und tue dir das doch auch mal an. Unvergessliche Stunden, Begegnungen mit Gleichgesinnten und die herrliche Seeluft...
> ...


 

HI, gerade das ist doch das Schöne an den gemeinsamen "Ausflügen"....."Fachsimpeln" u.s.w. #6
(auch ich gehöre zu den "Verrückten" und angel das ganze Jahr durch...... werde auch an Weihnachten in Wathose, mit Spinnrute in dem dänischen Teil der Ostsse einige Stunden verbringen. Auch die "Brandungsstöcke" werden zum Einsatz kommen #6 )


----------



## lausi97 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> HI, gerade das ist doch das Schöne an den gemeinsamen "Ausflügen"....."Fachsimpeln" u.s.w. #6
> (auch ich gehöre zu den "Verrückten" und angel das ganze Jahr durch...... werde auch an Weihnachten in Wathose, mit Spinnrute in dem dänischen Teil der Ostsse einige Stunden verbringen. Auch die "Brandungsstöcke" werden zum Einsatz kommen #6 )



Ooooooooch du schon wieder#h,mussu nich schaffe?


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ,eher sein gequassel


 
Und ich hatte es schon so schön verdrängt!!! |rolleyes ()



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ooooooooch du schon wieder#h,mussu nich schaffe?


 
Nein, über Weihnachten (21. - 28.12.) sind meine Frau und ich auf Fünen (Fyns Hoved) :k........


----------



## lausi97 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nein, über Weihnachten (21. - 28.12.) sind meine Frau und ich auf Fünen (Fyns Hoved) :k........



Na weiß ich doch,und bittebitte tu nix was ich nich auch tun würd bin angeln.


----------



## elbetaler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Lach, lach. Hatte wohl voll ins Nasse getroffen? Du alter Lausi-Be... du, mit einer so feinen Spürnase!
Schreibt doch auch mal was feines zum Thema. Schliesslich wurden ja hier ganz eineineindeutige Fragen gestellt!....
Den Starter (mich auch) würd´s freuen.

Wünsche (ganz) viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, euch zuzuhören!
> @Franky, schade, dass du bei der 1.Boardie-Kuttertour (Hlgfn.) nicht dabei sein konntest. Da wären wir wohl mit skizzza, Rolf, lausi und den anderen, garnicht mehr aus der Fachsimpelei rausgekommen!....
> Und, du kannst doch ruhig deine Vermutung äussern, dass die besagten Winterdorsche die LAICHDORSCHE sind. Das für diese Angelei beschriebene Gerät ist dafür sehr gut geeignet! .... In diesem Zusammenhang fallen mir die Züchtigungsstöcke ein, mit denen früher freche Schüler was gehörig auf die Finger bekommen haben.
> @Franky, ich stelle mich auf deine Seite. Wobei ich eigentlich das Jahr an der Ostsee ohne monatelangen Pausen durchangele, also Kutter, Boot, BB, Wathose (vom Strand). Dafür ist´s dort einfach zu geil. Sieh mal, ab 15.12. ist an unserer Küste die Mefo frei (MV). Gib dir einen Ruck und tue dir das doch auch mal an. Unvergessliche Stunden, Begegnungen mit Gleichgesinnten und die herrliche Seeluft...
> ...


 
hehe fachsimpelein sind immer sehr schön fands auch schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte

das böse L wort wollte ich aus höflichkeit nicht aussprechen 

joa Meerforellen angeln hat was vorallem wenn man die Blinker mit einer schönen Shimano Lesath gepaart mit einer Cabo gen horizont fliegen lassen kann ;-)


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehe fachsimpelein sind immer sehr schön fands auch schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte
> 
> das böse L wort wollte ich aus höflichkeit nicht aussprechen
> 
> joa Meerforellen angeln hat was vorallem wenn man die Blinker mit einer schönen Shimano Lesath gepaart mit einer Cabo gen horizont fliegen lassen kann ;-)


 

uiiiih, jau...... da kann nich nicht mitreden, aber der Lausi und der Skizza...... ich sach nur: "sehr hochwertiges Tackle" |rolleyes. .......   #h


----------



## elbetaler (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Franky, hast ja Recht. Aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.
Ne frage des Geschmacks, der Spannweite zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger (reibende Geste) und der Erfahrungen.
Und - man muss es wollen, ohne Angst auf Schneidertage und Verluste.
Dann hat man Angeln als besten FernsehMedienTelefonierKneipenrumsitzenMüssiggang - Ersatz begriffen!


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Franky D (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

hehe ich denke mitreden kann jeder und darf auch jeder egal welches tackle;-)

@ elbtaler da hast du recht und es gibt verdammt viele hübsche töchter ;-) und das mit den schneidertagen geht schon inordnung wo kann man sonst einen so schönen angeltag erleben wo man an der mahlerischen küstenlandschaft im wasser steht und blech oder sonstiges köderzeugs gegen den horizont feuert das entschädigt doch für alles


----------



## Skizzza (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Nagut, meld ich mich hier auch nochmal. Vielen Dank schonmal für die Lorbeeren meiner Vorredner   Und das mit dem Gesabbel MUSS so sein 

Gibt ja immer die Regel, so fein wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. Daraus lässt sich vieles ableiten. 
Aber selbst im Winter brauchte ich in HH-Town in 18 Jahren noch nicht mehr als 120 gramm um bei jeder Drift an den Grund zu kommen. Und das war auch nur noch in Mono-zeiten vor knapp 6-7 Jahren. 

Meine Ausrüstung ist ne Rocksweeper 1042, dazu ne Rarenium ci4 4000er mit 13er Geflecht. Ich fische allerdings auch fast nur noch mit GuFi's. Wie Lausi bereits erwähnte, war selbst ein Dorsch von etwas über 80 cm kein Problem für mein Geschirr. 
Klar wäre ein dicker LD an meiner Angel schwerer zu bändigen, aber ich würde es definitiv schaffen. Dazu kommt, dass große Dorsche ja auch die Ausnahme bilden (selbst in dieser Jahreszeit) und auch die kleinsten noch Spaß machen sollen beim drillen. Das macht das Angeln ja mit aus!

Man hat außerdem viele Vorteile mit leichterem Geschirr, Wurdweite hat zB bei unserer letzten Tour den gesamten Unterschied gemacht, wer weit konnte, fing auch. Dazu kommt weniger Drift dank dünnerem Durchmesser. Etc..

Doch muss ich auch sagen, dass ich als Anfänger immer ne Nummer gröber geangelt habe. Das feinere Fischen braucht doch etwas Erfahrung, die ja aber einfach mit der Zeit kommt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehe ich denke mitreden kann jeder und darf auch jeder egal welches tackle;-)


 
Moin Franky,

ist wohl "falsch" rübergekommen........ bei dem "teuren Tackle" KANN ich nicht mitreden, weil ich eben für diese Angelei, die ich eher selten ausführe, nicht soviel Geld ausgebe. (Da sollte das Verhältnis Nutzen/Kosten für mich schon passen ). 
Sicherlich DARF ich mitreden, wobei ich aber keine Erfahrungswerte angeben könnte......... #c
Ist aber trotzdem spannend hier die Infos zu lesen........ und teilweise kann man das ja auch auf die generelle Angelei übertragen |rolleyes.

Also, scheut euch nicht......... "gebt's mir"


----------



## Franky D (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

ah ok ja dann ist das  wohl etwas falsch rüber gekommen ;-)


----------



## MINIBUBI (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Ich brauch nur noch zwei -drei Tage zusammenhängend und dann ab nach Fehmarn. Wetter ist eigendlich egal.Dann mit Boot und oder Brandung Und den Leos  und Platten nachstellen. aber nur unter Land wegen der Laichis die kommen nicht so dicht ans Ufer
MINIBUBI


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Franky,
> 
> ist wohl "falsch" rübergekommen........ bei dem "teuren Tackle" KANN ich nicht mitreden, weil ich eben für diese Angelei, die ich eher selten ausführe, nicht soviel Geld ausgebe. (Da sollte das Verhältnis Nutzen/Kosten für mich schon passen ).
> Sicherlich DARF ich mitreden, wobei ich aber keine Erfahrungswerte angeben könnte......... #c
> ...



Ne Rolf warum sollten wir es dir geben?Wenn du nicht mehr Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest ist das io.Ich für meinen Teil bin nicht nur Angler,sondern auch Sammler und hab Spaß an hochwertigem Gerät.Das muss aber nicht heißen das teuer und leicht eben mehr fängt,und daß das immer der Weißheit letzter schluß ist.Bei der ersten Tour hätten wir alle 250gr gebraucht,bei der zweiten war sowenig Drift,das Jens den Motor anwerfen musste.Und wenn ich Dicke Dorsche fangen will mache ich das nicht im Frühjahr,und schon garnicht auf der Ostsee(dies galt Wallerwoller).Und ich will Jung Skizza mal recht geben#q.
@elbetaler:hab ganz am anfang was zum TE gesuch geschrieben!

#hlausebengel,äääh engel|rolleyes


----------



## Franky D (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

hehe da hat lausi recht geben tu ich dir auch nix  aber mir hab ich eine neue cabo zu nikolaus gegönnt 

@ angelnrolfman die gibts momentan sogar recht günstig im angebot#y


----------



## wallerwoller (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

da msste mal sagen wie die neue cabo sich so macht...ich fische die alte und überlege vieleicht mal die zu aktualisieren


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



Franky D schrieb:


> hehe da hat lausi recht geben tu ich dir auch nix  aber mir hab ich eine neue cabo zu nikolaus gegönnt
> 
> @ angelnrolfman die gibts momentan sogar recht günstig im angebot#y


 
..... ihr habt ja Recht ! |rolleyes Als ich vor einigen Wochen in Texas und Louisiana unterwegs war, habe ich mit meinem norwegischen Kollegen die Angelgeschäfte besucht. Generell alle Markengeräte etc. um min. ein Drittel günstiger als hier bei uns. Avet, Stella, Salty und und und.......Aber der "kleine Rolf" konnte sich wieder nicht entscheiden. #c Aber beim nächsten US Trip schauen wir nochmal .
Lausi du hast ja auch Recht, aber ich hab schon soviel "Angel-Gerümpel" zu hause (baue gerade ein Doppelcarport, damit ich die Garage für mein Tackle bekomme |supergri)....... aber es gibt ja immer wieder was Neueres und "Besseres"...... |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> da msste mal sagen wie die neue cabo sich so macht...ich fische die alte und überlege vieleicht mal die zu aktualisieren


 

ist auch noch die alte deshalb der günstige kurs ;-) die neue gefällt mir vom design her nicht so ganz
 soll aber nochmals verbessert worden sein was bremskraft und allgemeine haltbarkeit angeht, wird auch erst ab nächstem jahr im handel sein.
 bin auch mal gespannt wie sie sein wird hab mir aber noch eine vom alten model gesichert vlt bald noch eine zweite zur reserve
 sind einfach klasse rollen und haben eine sehr schöne optik


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... ihr habt ja Recht ! |rolleyes Als ich vor einigen Wochen in Texas und Louisiana unterwegs war, habe ich mit meinem norwegischen Kollegen die Angelgeschäfte besucht. Generell alle Markengeräte etc. um min. ein Drittel günstiger als hier bei uns. Avet, Stella, Salty und und und.......Aber der "kleine Rolf" konnte sich wieder nicht entscheiden. #c Aber beim nächsten US Trip schauen wir nochmal .
> Lausi du hast ja auch Recht, aber ich hab schon soviel "Angel-Gerümpel" zu hause (baue gerade ein Doppelcarport, damit ich die Garage für mein Tackle bekomme |supergri)....... aber es gibt ja immer wieder was Neueres und "Besseres"...... |kopfkrat




Wie bei dir reicht eine Garage|supergri.

P.S. würd alle drei Rollen nehmen,dann brauchst nicht zu entscheiden


----------



## wallerwoller (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

ich fische die cabo 850jetzt schon 3 jahre (auch zum allerspinfischen) und bis jetzt alles super....die brauch sich hinter anderen teureren rollen mit exenterantrieb (z.b. daiwa) nicht verstecken super robustes getriebe (auch unter last). das wickelbild ist um einiges besser als bei der sargus oder slammer finde ich. genau darichtige für den kutter und mittlerweile recht günstig. auch super service bei zebco.

das disign von der neuen finde ich auch ein wenig|kopfkrat wenn ich sie in die finger bekomme werd ich mal schauen....die alte macht auch noch bestimmt ein paar jahre mit


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wie bei dir reicht eine Garage|supergri.
> 
> P.S. würd alle drei Rollen nehmen,dann brauchst nicht zu entscheiden


 
 DOPPELGARAGE!!! Muss doch auch ein Doppelcarport bauen......
Ich weiss..... wenn man bedenkt was die Rollen hier kosten...#d
Habe gerade mal in dem "grossen Internet-Auktionshaus" geschaut........ deine Rute gibt's da schon für 149,- Euro !!! |rolleyes..... mal überlegen.......


----------



## lausi97 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> DOPPELGARAGE!!! Muss doch auch ein Doppelcarport bauen......
> Meine sind  für 2 30Tonner.
> Ich weiss..... wenn man bedenkt was die Rollen hier kosten...#d
> Habe gerade mal in dem "grossen Internet-Auktionshaus" geschaut........ deine Rute gibt's da schon für 149,- Euro !!! |rolleyes..... mal überlegen.......
> Kaufen allder, kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaufen!!!!!!Kann man auch wunnebar mit Zandern,Hechteln,Kuscheln ähh Barscheln nicht zu vergessen Dörscheln




So das musste jetzt sein|supergri


----------



## wallerwoller (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

auf das schild gehört vor allem ein dänischer kutter mit schleppnetzen


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> auf das schild gehört vor allem ein dänischer kutter mit schleppnetzen


 
#6#6..... (aber auch in Richtung Osten (Polen etc.) wo man es mit der Quote wohl nicht so genau nimmt)


----------



## lausi97 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> auf das schild gehört vor allem ein dänischer kutter mit schleppnetzen




??????? bitte um aufklärung!|kopfkrat


----------



## zapatas (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*

Sehr schön


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ??????? bitte um aufklärung!|kopfkrat


 
genau da drunter in deiner Signatur  |supergri (schont die Laichdorsche!!!)


----------



## Franky D (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> ich fische die cabo 850jetzt schon 3 jahre (auch zum allerspinfischen) und bis jetzt alles super....die brauch sich hinter anderen teureren rollen mit exenterantrieb (z.b. daiwa) nicht verstecken super robustes getriebe (auch unter last). das wickelbild ist um einiges besser als bei der sargus oder slammer finde ich. genau darichtige für den kutter und mittlerweile recht günstig. auch super service bei zebco.
> 
> das disign von der neuen finde ich auch ein wenig|kopfkrat wenn ich sie in die finger bekomme werd ich mal schauen....die alte macht auch noch bestimmt ein paar jahre mit


 
alter grobmotoriker|bigeyes ich fisch auf dem kutter eine 30er Cabo die langt vollkommen die 50er Cabo wiegt fast 700gr da fällt dir der arm doch ab das teil kannst in Norge oder zum Wallerfischen nehmen


----------



## lausi97 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: neue Ausrüstung zum pilken*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> genau da drunter in deiner Signatur  |supergri (schont die Laichdorsche!!!)




achso,naja da ich aufgrund meines Jobs halt weiß,wann sich manche Fischarten am besten essen lassen,brauch ich den Laichdorsch nicht zu beangeln,und ihn in dieser Zeit auch nicht vermarkten!Ist ein kleiner teil,den ich dazu beitragen kann.Aber lassen wir das,da reden wir beiden mal bei#gdrüber.


----------

